# insurance 24 4 years ncb whos best



## dobins (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi all about to bu an r34 gtt tiptronic standard whos best to use and how much has anyone got any contact details tahnks in advance


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Do a search on here for Aplan


----------



## dobins (Mar 17, 2004)

i did mate cant find a number how much do you think im looking at


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

www.a-plan..co.uk

You need to call them.

I would say anything between £1200 - £1600


----------

